# Grouse opener



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Yesterday was grouse opener in MN. I'm getting older so I don't go all Rambo, busting through the woods like I used to. Had other things to do in the morning. Went out in the evening.

We haven't had a good frost yet so I was swatting a few mosquitoes. Love the smell of the woods in the fall. Smoke, the weimaraner, immediately figured out we were going hunting when I loaded the shotgun. He didn't miss a beat after the long layoff, went right back to working both sides of the trail and stayed close. I got to admit most of the pleasure I get is watching Smoke, how excited he gets and how much fun he has. He really understands that this is a cooperative effort, he boots 'em, I shoot them (once in a while), and he retrieves them. 

The leaves are still on the trees. I heard the first one but never saw it. Smoke flushed a flock of 4? I never saw them. I think some flew up into the trees. Young, inexperienced birds will do that to get away from the dog. They just think it's a funny colored fox. The last one stayed in a tree for several minutes. I thought they were all gone. Totally surprised me when it finally flew. I shot and missed. LOL OH well, there's many more days left in the season.

We don't seem to have as many grouse in the woods as last year. The population is supposed to be on the upswing from the lows of a few years ago. I think the problem is that we got almost no snowfall last winter. I never fired up the snowblower. Grouse need to burrow into deep snow for insulation when it's really cold. We did have several bouts of -40 last winter and I bet a bunch didn't make it through winter.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Nimrod, you're making me jealous. The past 3 seasons I was supposed to hunt grouse northeast of Akeley,MN. I haven't made it up yet. Maybe this year.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I know I can sing the old grouse hunter blues. My legs ain't what they used to be and my hearing has done down hill for the last few years. I'll flush birds but never hear them. 
We don't open up till Oct. 1st and the woods are so thick it's impossible to get a shot, and if you can't hear them you won't be shooting anyways. There is nothing wrong with taking your gun for a walk on a nice fall day.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Snowfan said:


> Nimrod, you're making me jealous. The past 3 seasons I was supposed to hunt grouse northeast of Akeley,MN. I haven't made it up yet. Maybe this year.


The best grouse hunting will be about the middle of October. The leaves all fall down and you can see the grouse when they fly. Most of them have not been shot at yet so they flush fairly close and you get some shooting.

Hope you make it up this year.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

There is a State forest that produced a lot of grouse for us about 45 years ago but has matured since then. They logged the heck out of it about 8-10 years ago and opened up a few hundred acres. I figure it should be worth investigating this year. I have a many mixed breed cattle dog that might do well me. In the woods she works close and is well trained. haven't shot over her yet but has made trips to the gun club and trap shooting does not bother her. If I can convince her a grouse is a stick she'll be a fine retriever.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OH I so remember the dreamy time of year I call it when I would make a couple cheese sandwiches, grab the Beretta Silver snip 20ga OU take my Brittney and head for the woods. Work out way along one beaver pound then up a hill cross the crest work down the back side to another beaver pound. Finally making it to what we called camp 16 a clearing made way back when daddy was a boy that has several apple trees. Finally time to set down and share sandwich's with Britt then lean back against the tree for a short nap with Britt's head in my lap. After a short nap it was time to work thru the Birch section of the woods along the wild berry patch, action there could get fast and furious. Many times completing the limit for the day. 

All gone now just a big huge subdivision. Britt gone for 35 years now. Still have the Beretta however and the desire to use it along with a good dog again.

 Al


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Small game opener this past week.
Ruffed grouse are the primary target game
bird around here....numbers are supposed to be 
pretty good in most areas.....hunting methods are
basic in forest cut areas, mostly ATV style covering a
lot of ground. Most hunters refer to grouse as 'partridge'
locally, and a staple of the small game season.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've noticed that the grouse have been jumpy for a few years now. It's unusual to have a bird flush next to me and many times they flush when I'm still 50-75' away. I think it's because of so many people riding wheelers on our trails all summer and fall.

We were out doing other things last weekend and a grouse came over the hill on top of us. It flushed when it saw us.

We're going to sit this season out again. I just won't risk my dogs.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This year, we've seen more turkeys than grouse.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The turkey population out our way is down considerably. We have deer coming out our ears. Rabbits have been up for the last year or so. As far as grouse goes, it's a toss up.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> This year, we've seen more turkeys than grouse.


Now that you mention it so have I.


----------

